# Micro Four Thirds Camera and Lenses



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's my micro-four-thirds kit, all Olympus with lenses I have collected over the last 10 years or so.










The camera is an OM-D E-M5 MkI getting a bit long in the tooth now but at 16 mega pixels still more than capable and I prefer the shape to the new E-M5 MkIII. Anybody wanting to start a micro four-thirds system the Mk1 body is very good value for money.

The lens on the camera is a fortunate purchase, right time right price - it is a 12 - 40 mm (24 - 80 equivalent) f2.8 Olympus Pro lens which makes some of my other lenses almost redundant. Has a brilliant auto focus override system which allows you to manually focus almost instantly.

The kit 40 to 150 mm (80 to 300 equivalent) f 4 / 5.6 zoom is great value for money and as been mentioned in another thread gives great results.

I have a 25 mm (50 mm equivalent) f 1.8 prime lens when I want to be compact and don't anticipate a zoom will be needed, I was torn between this lens and a 17 mm (34 mm equivalent) and the jury is still out for me on this.

The macro lens was a bit of an indulgence a 60 mm f 2.8 Macro lens, rarely used.

The final lens is a 45 mm (90 mm equivalent) f 1.8, it is a cracking little lens ideal for portraits, see below for a portrait on a windy day in bad light


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Had to look up this system .knew a bit about 35mm film but never even heard of this technology. :wheelchair: .

looks cracking good kit but as back in the day and as you imply one very decent medium zoom lens can handle most situations.. still very very nice though


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> Had to look up this system .knew a bit about 35mm film but never even heard of this technology. :wheelchair: .
> 
> looks cracking good kit but as back in the day and as you imply one very decent medium zoom lens can handle most situations.. still very very nice though


 I have always had a preference for Olympus - I still have my Olympus OM1n 35mm camera and lenses from the 1970's - spent some money on it having it serviced recently and a couple of the lenses stripped and cleaned - haven't put a roll of film through it yet!


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

As I've said before, my big camera (though that is relative) is an E-M10 mk1 and I use almost exclusively the 12-40 pro and 40-150 kit lens. I had great previous success with a 4/3 E410 which I upgraded to an E600

I'd always wanted prime lenses, but to be honest never found a need once I had the 12-40, its just a great lens with the f2.8 through the range. This dig through flickr has made me want to get out all my photos from the Grand Canyon and have a good look through.

Some of my proudest works

E-410 and kit 14-42

 

E-600, same lens

 

E-M10 and kit 14-42EZ (pancake) (first outing in anger about a week into ownership). The lens that got away as I stupidly sold it, a cracking little thing

 

E-M10 and 12-40 - detail is outstanding at full size, particularly the reflection of the lens in his eye

 

And at almost full bore on the E-M10 and kit 40-150 @145mm


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@al_kaholik nice work, really like the tube train shot :thumbsup:

I got my 25mm prime lens several years before I got my hands on a decent pre-owned Pro zoom, the only time I use it is when I don't want to carry bulk, which isn't very often!


----------

